# Physically fit?



## Reimerp (16 Jan 2006)

Hey

This is my first post, I've been considering joining the army for over 2 years now. Only problem is I don't think I'm physically fit for the test. I'm 19 yrs old, 5'10", 163 lbs , I can do 4 push-ups, 0 sit-ups and I have no clue about how I'd rank on a "squeeze test". I've been considering starting to work out, and maybe start a training program with the goal of being physcially fit to join the army, my goal is 4-5 years, once I'm done university...any of you been through something like this or think its possible for me to acheive this goal? I have the firm intention of getting in better physical condition (I'm not fat, just not fit)...I don't want to get my hopes up to high if this task is very difficult to acheive...


----------



## chrisf (16 Jan 2006)

If you can't do one sit-up, you're in pretty terrible physical shape... but, work on it, no reason you can't do it.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Jan 2006)

Start working out. Try reading some of the other threads here about fitness, or go to a gym. How about some sports at school, or talk to some of the Phys Ed people there. It's up to you. Five years is plenty, if you start now.
There's plenty here already on this subject, please "Search" for it.


----------

